# how to show up my arm blood vessels?



## Razzer (May 30, 2013)

*hello guys, i want to know how i can show my blood vessels*

*
and *how to make it big


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Do you mean increase vascularity?


----------



## Razzer (May 30, 2013)

secondhandsoul said:


> Do you mean increase vascularity?


yes


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Few things to factor. Your body fat % will have some affect on how vascular you appear. You can take a few sups which may help. Creatine and nitro oxide can increase vascularity and even things like staying hydrated can add to overall vascularity. Genetics play apart as well but as above you can take steps to improve on what you have.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

This comes with lower bodyfat and/or better quality muscle.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

secondhandsoul said:


> Few things to factor. Your body fat % will have some affect on how vascular you appear. You can take a few sups which may help. Creatine and nitro oxide can increase vascularity and even things like staying hydrated can add to overall vascularity. Genetics play apart as well but as above you can take steps to improve on what you have.


Creatine??? Really? Wouldn't of thought so but could b wrong


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

If your looking down the other route then I think master on does its part well here


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

miggs said:


> Creatine??? Really? Wouldn't of thought so but could b wrong


Yeah I'd agree, i seem to lose some vascularity when on creatine


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

This is my understanding but as with most things everyone reacts differently.

" Creatine is a mild vasodilator, which means it relaxes and increases the diameter of blood vessels so more oxygen and nutrients reach the muscle tissue. Vasodilation affects arteries more than veins, although the more blood that enters muscle tissue from arteries, the more will exit via the veins, which might lead to some bulging. Furthermore, creatine tends to increase water retention in skeletal muscle, which often increases vascularity by pushing the veins closer to the surface of your skin. In an indirect way, creatine promotes bulging veins because it allows for more-intense weightlifting, which "pumps up" muscle tissue and puts pressure on blood vessels."


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

In addition to whatever training your already doing - Diet + Cardio = lower BF% = More vascularity


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> This is my understanding but as with most things everyone reacts differently.
> 
> " Creatine is a mild vasodilator, which means it relaxes and increases the diameter of blood vessels so more oxygen and nutrients reach the muscle tissue. Vasodilation affects arteries more than veins, although the more blood that enters muscle tissue from arteries, the more will exit via the veins, which might lead to some bulging. Furthermore, creatine tends to increase water retention in skeletal muscle, which often increases vascularity by pushing the veins closer to the surface of your skin. In an indirect way, creatine promotes bulging veins because it allows for more-intense weightlifting, which "pumps up" muscle tissue and puts pressure on blood vessels."


Thanks for that


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Razzer said:


> *hello guys, i want to know how i can show my blood vessels*
> 
> *
> and *how to make it big


Basically its down to diet mate.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Low body fat + Caffeine does the job for me. So much so that I'm cutting down on the caffeine because the veiny look is getting too much


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

All to do with diet in my opinion and the lower your body fat the better.

Skinny fellas that don't even train have a bloody big vein down their arms.

Doing 21's has given me a bit better vascularity and I think it's down to the high reps and the better pump that get's all the capillaries popping out.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

For me it was dropping my body fat down from 20% to 12%. I thought it was the Tren and Mast which gave me the vascularity but I've been off cycle for a couple of months now and the veins are still making me look hideous to women  The only other thing I changed was from low volume to high volume training.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

L11 said:


> Low body fat + Caffeine does the job for me. So much so that I'm cutting down on the caffeine because the veiny look is getting too much


Ha, post up a photo!

Here's mine:


http://imgur.com/olaGIxN


and OP, I did a similar thread a while back which you may want to read: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care-health/211689-vascularity-looking-grotesque-evening.html?highlight=


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> Few things to factor. Your body fat % will have some affect on how vascular you appear. You can take a few sups which may help. Creatine and nitro oxide can increase vascularity and even things like staying hydrated can add to overall vascularity. Genetics play apart as well but as above you can take steps to improve on what you have.


This basically^

I think genetics is a great factor, personally I'm vascular as fck & I don't do anything to try to be vascular.


----------

